# Cannondale handlebars reach and drop



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone know what is the reach and drop on Cannondale handlebars? 

I have a C3 on my 56cm CAAD10 and I believe it's 44cm wide.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Approximate*

Using 42cm, the reach is approx 85mm and the drop is 140mm center-center. Don't kill me if the numbers are wrong, I'm just eyeballing it. 

And here is how much it weighs compared to a 3T:


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! 311g eh? Not very light for a 42cm. My 44cm is probably a few grams heavier.

Well this is funny now. I've been considering 3T ergonova for its short reach and now you are posting 3T handlebars! lol


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Love my 3T!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

CAADEL said:


> Thanks! 311g eh? Not very light for a 42cm. My 44cm is probably a few grams heavier.
> 
> Well this is funny now. I've been considering 3T ergonova for its short reach and now you are posting 3T handlebars! lol


I have the Ergonova bar on my bike and I really like it.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

311 grams, dang. I just bought a 2012 SS and was considering messing up the fresh bar tape to swap to my 210g carbon bars. 100 grams is worth the hassle. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

125mm drop, 70mm reach

Size 44.

measurement was given to me by Cannondale customer service 2 weeks ago. I wanted to know the same thing


----------

